# Are there any known problems Isle of Wight



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi i suspect that there are many mhf members who have been motorhoming on the Isle of Wight so before i book up with red funnel ferry i would like to know if there are any known problems taking/driving/parking. forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## 95405 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Isle of Wight*

It's pretty hilly, many roads are narrow and there are quite a few 6' 6" width restrictions, particularly around Shanklin and Sandown and the chain bridge between Cowes and East Cowes (really a short ferry) has a steep ramp so beware if you have a long overhang.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello, Lou & carol; there's no real problem apart from the cost of getting across! Try Wightlink - either Lymington - Yarmouth or Portsmouth - Fishbourne. You can get reasonable deals if you book to go after about 18:00 (then turn up earlier & see if you can get on). More crossings on the Portsmouth route.
You should have no problems with sites - plenty of full facility sites as well as standard ones. As for access, I don't think the roads are any different from say Devon? . If you get to ventnor you can park a van on the seafront if you're very lucky - but there's a decent parking area at the west end of the seafront.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

I took my last RV over there for 2 weeks. Not too many problems, even with a 32 footer though to be honest I was disapointed with the place. Yes it's nice and it's pretty but personally I didn't think it was worth the effort and not insubstantial cost of getting there. i really didn't think it was anything special. Even the supposedly prettiest village on the island has a fast main road running through the middle of it, hardly peaceful. I'd rather spend the ferry price on more diesel and go to the Lakes or Wales or Scotland..........just my opinion, for what thats worth!


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

I go there every year for at least a month at a time, I find it very peacefull and ok there are a few road restrictions but you can go other routes and as it is a small Island it allows you to see more of it.
I would not use the Chain Ferry at Cowes because of grounding the vehicle at the rear.
Take your bikes as there are lots of cycle ways and foot paths all over the Island most with no traffic as they use the old railway route.
I use Wightlink and book a cheaper ferry then turn up early and I have always got on the earlier ferry.
have fun.
Eddie.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I second what Zaskar said. I paid £80 in the eighties for the privaledge of seeing nothing that I couldn't see on the Channel coast.


----------

